# Mateo in the tall grasses



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So I just took these this morning, in Central Park. They're not calender-quality, but wanted to share anyway...


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow that grass is long! He looks like he is trying to hide in the first one.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, maybe not hiding so much as just happy to have found a cool spot to lay down in...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

what a handsome muddy boy he is so cute!!

ETA; oh maybe that wasnt mudd i seen on his legs in the last photo jsut shadow
so hes just a handsome boy not a muddy one ^^


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is a handsome boy! And the pictures are really good.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I love that third picture, he has such an expressive face.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Great pictures! That is crazy tall grass


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Great photos - is he feeling better?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Are you sure it's grass? it looks like he's squashing daffodil plants?......... eek quick hide him before someone sees!

Good pics by the way.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Are you sure it's grass? it looks like he's squashing daffodil plants?......... eek quick hide him before someone sees!
> 
> Good pics by the way.


Hahahaha-- you are right! Actually, I'll come clean. They are *dead* daffodil plants. Spring came so early that they bloomed... and then died.

So, Mateo is just, ummm, helping nature along by tamping them down for mulch *cough, cough.* :becky:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> Great photos - is he feeling better?


Yes-- much better. Nice solid stool yesterday, and today.

This is what I have learned: Fasting is a good thing. Homemade bone broth is magical. 

Oh-- and don't try to feed a raw-fed dog a pile of cooked rice with ground beef. It will not end well...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Are you sure it's grass? it looks like he's squashing daffodil plants?......... eek quick hide him before someone sees!
> 
> Good pics by the way.


P.S.: Promise not to tell the NYC Parks Dept.....? They're a mean bunch of folk sometimes....:tape2:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Yes-- much better. Nice solid stool yesterday, and today.
> 
> This is what I have learned: Fasting is a good thing. Homemade bone broth is magical.
> 
> Oh-- and don't try to feed a raw-fed dog a pile of cooked rice with ground beef. It will not end well...


yep, i used to have a foster dog with stomach problems and the rescue group told me to crockpot liver, green beans, and brown rice. And no one could figure out why he wouldn't get better!

I just wish I knew then what I know now.

Glad he's better


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Yes-- much better. Nice solid stool yesterday, and today.
> 
> This is what I have learned: Fasting is a good thing. Homemade bone broth is magical.
> 
> Oh-- and don't try to feed a raw-fed dog a pile of cooked rice with ground beef. It will not end well...


Sometimes the best lessons are learned the hard way. Glad he's all better and I love his pictures!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. He is such a lovable guy.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I just love him!! Such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

HE's gorgeous!!!

I wish we had green stuff... apparently the warmest winter I have ever seen is going to last forever!!! It's been snowing for 2 days!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I love seeing his pictures. He is such a stunner.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I think that the pictures are calender quality - they are great!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Well I think that the pictures are calender quality - they are great!


I agree!!! Especially the 1st and 3rd, gorgeous pictures!! I just love Mateo, I bet he's a great snuggler :biggrin:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

DandD said:


> I agree!!! Especially the 1st and 3rd, gorgeous pictures!! I just love Mateo, I bet he's a great snuggler :biggrin:


Thank you! Yes, he is the best snuggler; he LOVES to be close, physically-- more than any other dog I have lived with. Such a big mush...


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I just checked out the puppy picture winners & I was so happy to see Mateo there!! Congrats!!!


----------

